# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Mortar mix for concrete pavers

## chopper

What mortar is used to fill the gaps in between concrete pavers? I have left a 10mm gap and would like to know if sand and cement can be used, or is there a specific flexible mortar that is used? I have a very small quantity to do, less than 1 square meter

----------


## AutoX

Pavelock or Paveseal   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AutoX

Oops, correction....
Pavelock or Paveset   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

